# NoVA- safe commuting route from Gainesville to Fairfax?



## Elevation_ (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm guessing that it just can't be done without a death wish... seems like there aren't any roads with decent shoulders. Am I wrong?

Not really all that thrilled about sidewalk'ing it, even in places where that would be an option.

Would be doing this on a ride like a Jamis Aurora or Bosanova, Trek Portland, Raleigh Sojourn, etc. at an A pace, w/ plenty of lighting.

Mods, feel free to move this to Commuting if you deem it a better fit there.


----------



## DownByFive (Feb 2, 2012)

Elevation_ said:


> I'm guessing that it just can't be done without a death wish... seems like there aren't any roads with decent shoulders. Am I wrong?
> 
> Not really all that thrilled about sidewalk'ing it, even in places where that would be an option.
> 
> ...


Yikes...even in a car, the only good route is I66, so on a bike your options are even more limited. From what I remember of Lee Highway through that area, it's pretty narrow and really high traffic, so even just riding on the white line would be ill-advised.

After some quick googling, I see that the PRTC bus runs from Gainesville to West Falls Church Metro and it should have bike racks...you could take the bus in, hop on the W&OD and take that out toward Fairfax (assume you mean Fairfax City) via some bike-friendly on-street routes. It's a pretty ridiculous way to do it, but it's about the only safe way I can think of.


----------

